# G4/a1 is equal to what chronic kidney stage



## CCANTER (Aug 29, 2016)

If a patient has a GFR of G4/A1 can you help me with what Chronic Kidney Stage this is equal to?

Thanks


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 29, 2016)

They physician will need to clarify. Unless the ICD-10 guidelines state otherwise with a default or a NOS option, you are not a doctor, and you cannot diagnose a patient. It seems this is a major issue as a clarification was added to the 2017 guidelines which state that you cannot assign a dx based on the diagnostic criteria a physician uses to reach a diagnosis. I could have sworn similar language appeared in the 2016 guidelines.


----------

